# Bluefish Point - Sun 19th AM



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Looking at Manly beach this morning, with a tiny swell and glassy conditions - I feel the ocean bekconing. So tomorrow morning, launching from Shelly Beach in time to be out for the sunrise. I'll try a bit of trolling, or drop some squid strips to see what's feeding lower down. All welcome.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Sounds good Paul, I will see you there. I will be back on the beach about 8am but would love to join you. I will launch about 5.30am (I'm slower than the hobie).
Southerly


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Southerly said:


> (I'm slower than the hobie).
> Southerly


Mine's no speed deemon either, being the Outfitter. Built for two - manageable by one (with a big bucket of water up front for trim). I'll try and make it a little earlier to catch up with you - do you have a uhf ?

Cheers


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll see you there ready for launch at 0530 guys.

I'll drive all the way down and unload, then it's free parking all day just outside the carpark.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

sbd said:


> I'll see you there ready for launch at 0530 guys.
> 
> I'll drive all the way down and unload, then it's free parking all day just outside the carpark.


Dave I think you will find it is all 2 hour parking (2P) outside the car park, it doesnt kick in till 8am so you get till 10.00am. The entire eastern hill is now 2P except for Manl Hospital and 2 small car parks at Little Manly. Unless you have a residents sticker ofcourse.

Sorry no UHF at present.


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Paul et al, just remember the heavy gear :wink: , I had the feeling last week that I was severely under gunned being busted up twice in a short space of time. :shock:


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Southerly said:


> The entire eastern hill is now 2P except for Manl Hospital and 2 small car parks at Little Manly. Unless you have a residents sticker ofcourse.


Gotta love progress.

Have they made the machines in the carpark accept money before 0800 yet?


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

"Gotta love progress.Have they made the machines in the carpark accept money before 0800 yet?"

Don't know I never feed the meters. Sorry I wimped out this morning, the rain was not impressive and there seemed to be a little wind in it at 5am, though I think it was pretty calm till 7.00am when the southerly kicked in.

Southerly


----------

